
Brazil loses second health minister in less than a month as Covid-19 deaths rise - spacial
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/15/brazil-health-minister-nelson-teich-resigns
======
spacial
Brazil is fighting two virus simultaneously :˜(

